# Black River Steelhead



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

i went steelhead fishing today at the black river a little cold did not get any today didnt even hook one i meet a guy down there that tought me a few things and even gave me a 50 pack of wax worms and some Jigs i am thankful for people like that. It makes fishing more fun


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

if you dont have work tommorow or could call of id be more then happy to take you to my neck of the woods, pm me if ud like to go...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

This site is all about sharing, teaching and fellowship. Liquid, I would like to meet you one of these days on Rocky and shake your hand. Thanks for being a thoughtful, honest and informative poster.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

thank you shortdrift
you made my day


----------



## FLOATMEISTER (Jan 12, 2006)

Got the following 1 http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e356/Floatmeister/58ee344c.jpg"


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

nice one how big. baised on the jig size id say 25ish but i am not to good at judging


----------



## FLOATMEISTER (Jan 12, 2006)

About 20"
Where about do you fish on the Black-Just general area-No loactions


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I would say that fish is definitely bigger than 20 inches. I'd say more like 24".


----------



## FLOATMEISTER (Jan 12, 2006)

kidfishingmaster
anytime you want to go fishing-just shoot me an PM
maybe we can go to the V


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

i will do that where are u located


----------



## FLOATMEISTER (Jan 12, 2006)

Sheffield Lake
plan on hitting the "v" and the Black this weekend
send me a private measse and we will see if we can do some fishing this weekend


----------

